# FS: Fluval FX5 OR Ehiem 2260 [$220] [SOLD, please close]



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I have 2 running in my 125Gallon tank, but since my # of fish have decreased (sold all my tin foils and blue dolphins), I dont really need 2 FX5s. 
I am the first owner. Comes with Original Box, Manual and DVDs

Price $220.

Pay $20 more for extra media - FX5 filled with bio balls etc.

Very quiet and currently running.



















----------------------

Added Ehiem 2260 Canister Filter. Same Price.



















Without Media: $220

With Media: $240

Link to Specs: Eheim 2260 Canister Filter - Info and Customer Feedback | Premium Aquariums

*Selling only one of these. I am keeping the other.*

*Sale only for 2 weeks. If they are not gone by then, I am keeping them.*

PM me if interested. Pickup only.

Thanks


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

keep it ! if your like me in 6 months youll be looking for a new one and regretting selling it.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> keep it ! if your like me in 6 months youll be looking for a new one and regretting selling it.


I was thinking about that, but I know for a fact that I wont be getting any more tanks (no more space ), so I think its best to sell it.

If I need it again, I am sure I will find something in this forum to buy


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

If no one wants it, then I will just keep it  Maybe I can use it in my 155Gallon in the future.

Lets see what happens.

This sale will be up for 1-2 weeks. If there is no interest, then I will keep it.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

added ehiem 2260 to the list.

Selling only one of them.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

ehiem on hold.

For everyone who showed interest, thank you


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

buyer backed out. 

They are still up for sale.

No more holds for anyone. Its going to be on a first come basis.

Thanks


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

If you shipped I'd buy right now!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

sold. Please close


----------

